# New Questions



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

Today I met up with my super that is over the whole pro haunt operation. He gave me ideas of what he is wanting for this year. I trust you guys on here so I am asking for some advice.

One of our main characters can shoot fire balls. So there is my first question a few years back I was surfing the web and I found a handheld flame thrower. I dont remember the site so does anybody have any suggestions?

Also, at a concert a few years back I seen these strips that were on the stage and they were lit by technicians and the flame burned a good while. Anybody know what these were and how I could get them?


----------



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

Forgot to add... looking to build a flame blaster of some sort as well


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The handheld flame thrower I can't help you with. The other I can.

They're called flash pots. It's an old illusionist's trick. Basically it is a gas grill igniter inside a small metal container filled with black powder. Nowhere near safe for use around an excited crowd, though. I know you're working with a volunteer fire department, but I strongly suggest not attempting this, as they can be extremely dangerous and flammable. Something to look into as well, is whether or not your state has adopted NFPA 160 (most states have). If it has, you MUST have a licensed Flame Effect Exhibitor on duty to operate any and all pyrotechnics. I'm not trying to preach, but no one should get hurt on Halloween.


----------



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks man I appreciate all your input.


----------



## BarBWire (Jul 14, 2011)

Try looking at firemecca.com they have some adhesive wick you might could use.
as for a hand fire ball there is this little gun you put on your finger and it shoots a little puff of fire, but im not sure where to get it. My group does fire so ill find it out though!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

flash paper


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, the idea is cool. It's over the top, and that's what people like to see. Although churchpunk is a fireman (so was I), I would REALLY shy away from using any kind of flame in an atmosphere like a haunted house. I know lots of the big boys use fire, like Thrillvania and Headless Horseman, but they have huge sets and pyrotechnics experts puting that stuff together. Not to say the the individuals puting the haunt on don't know what they are doing, but to me, it spells potential injuries and lawsuits. I would consider a different special effect.


----------



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

the fire part of the haunt is outdoors


----------

